# If money DID NOT MATTER, what job would you like to have?



## 63Vette (Apr 26, 2013)

For years I have told people to forget about the money and find something they enjoy doing. Well, now it's time to take my own advice. I have started compiling a list of jobs I would ENJOY doing (Gynecologist and porn star doesn't count).

I am currently leaning toward long haul trucker or Certified Personal Trainer among others.


So, how about you..... if the money was of no matter at all, what job would you like to have?


Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## SAD (Apr 26, 2013)

Great question.  I am facing this crossroads right now and have just recently decided to go back to college and get a certificate as a Physical Therapist Assistant.  I'll eventually turn that into a Physical Therapist doctorate.  I'm tired of what I'm doing now and have never enjoyed my job, at any point, over the last few years.

I've also thought about long haul trucker, believe it or not.  I've got a dodge cummins and would basically do 5th-wheel trailer hauls for my own private business.  It's still an option...


----------



## Mrs P (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm a stay at home mom & nothing makes me happier, but if I could chose being an artist would make me happy (I love to sketch) and I would love to be a Chef beacuse it allows u to express your creative side & I love to cook.


----------



## sbear87 (Apr 26, 2013)

If money didn't matter I would just be a choreographer. I love to dance.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Apr 26, 2013)

Personal trainer is a great one... I want to get my cert just to have it because I love our sport.. So I guess that be a great job to have of money wasn't an issue

But of it was an issue... I want to be a pro at any sport, I want that fame


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 26, 2013)

I would sell hotdogs in coney island


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Apr 26, 2013)

And someone's got to make mrs p purple


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 26, 2013)

Retired. But if that's not an option I'd want to be a strength coach for a college or pro football team. Or do physical therapy for athletes.


----------



## Mr P (Apr 26, 2013)

Brother there's nothing to me like long haul trucking, listening to classic rock and country music while enjoying the road hauling 80k lb of payload on my 53' trailer Classic Peterbilt 500 HP caterpillar engine double axle... Love my baby, I really love what I do... gotta keep on trucking !


----------



## RISE (Apr 26, 2013)

Personal training has been my best gig so far.  Problem is is the money, so if that didn't matter then I'd continue doing that.  It's just too much of a revolving door with clients bailing out and shit.  But you meet some great people and help them meet their goals which is cool.  That and I'd run my own gym and pet rescue.


----------



## Jada (Apr 26, 2013)

I would like to work as a pediatrician


----------



## DF (Apr 26, 2013)

I like what I do right now, but dealing with insurance is getting to be a fucking pain in the ass.  I'd love to be a dive master in the Keys or for some nice resort.


----------



## dboldouggie (Apr 26, 2013)

If money didn't matter I would be the guy in the Elmo costume in times square taking pictures with tourist. Or a h.s. gym teacher.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 26, 2013)

id go back to working in the paint dept in a bodyshop.  I use to do it but cant live on $15.50/hr.


----------



## Yaya (Apr 26, 2013)

I would do crazy sustanon and drink beer


----------



## R1rider (Apr 26, 2013)

I would love to go back to working as a bouncer at the night club i worked in college. The best time of my life, all the women, booze, the glory and drugs free and too much of it without even trying....


----------



## RISE (Apr 26, 2013)

my boy worked as a bouncer for a bit.  He's not even that good looking of a dude but he told me so many stories about how the women just flocked to him.  Sucks cause he's married but damn... I wish I was a little bit taller...


----------



## bubbagump (Apr 26, 2013)

I would build muscle cars and bikes.  And catch fish..


----------



## Cashout (Apr 26, 2013)

University Professor.

Money didn't matter.


----------



## SAD (Apr 26, 2013)

Cashout said:


> University Professor.
> 
> Money didn't matter.



Good Lord, I should've called that one before you wrote it.  I'm not surprised in the least that you already have your dream job and are rich.  I'm just surprised by how short your response was. I expected a diatribe of pedantic life-counseling.  )


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 26, 2013)

I've already done it.  they say that's the American dream, find something you love and make a living out of it.  

reminds me of this


----------



## Cashout (Apr 26, 2013)

SAD said:


> Good Lord, I should've called that one before you wrote it.  I'm not surprised in the least that you already have your dream job and are rich.  I'm just surprised by how short your response was. *I expected a diatribe of pedantic life-counseling.* )



That is my career. It is who I am and, therefore, what I do.


----------



## Big Worm (Apr 26, 2013)

A farmer. I will do it someday.


----------



## trim (Apr 26, 2013)

I would want to have a small farm.  Have some sheep, goats, cows. Maybe an organic garden too.  Simple, quiet, stress free life.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Apr 26, 2013)

A stress free life would be amazing... But I'm not sure farming is stress free


----------



## trim (Apr 26, 2013)

thats why I said a small farm


----------



## Azog (Apr 26, 2013)

trim said:


> I would want to have a small farm.  Have some sheep, goats, cows. Maybe an organic garden too.  Simple, quiet, stress free life.



This. My goal is to amass enough cash in the next 10-15 years to buy a small farm. I would sell enough livestock to pay my meager utilities (I want a well, solar, etc.) and property tax.


----------



## 63Vette (Apr 26, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Retired. But if that's not an option I'd want to be a strength coach for a college or pro football team. Or do physical therapy for athletes.



Just finished 25 years of coaching my friend. Got my walking papers Tuesday. Been a strength coach, offensive coordinator, Line coach, Defensive corners coach and head coach. (Coached both High School and College.)

Now it's time to do something new and different. I'm excited to see what lies ahead in the road of life.

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## 63Vette (Apr 26, 2013)

Mr P said:


> Brother there's nothing to me like long haul trucking, listening to classic rock and country music while enjoying the road hauling 80k lb of payload on my 53' trailer Classic Peterbilt 500 HP caterpillar engine double axle... Love my baby, I really love what I do... gotta keep on trucking !



I have always wanted to do this... always. I love to drive and I love to be alone with my thoughts and some good music.

I worry I may be too old but I think I am going to look in to it. Any suggestions on how best to get started?

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## bronco (Apr 26, 2013)

Own my own hunting store


----------



## trim (Apr 26, 2013)

63Vette said:


> Just finished 25 years of coaching my friend. Got my walking papers Tuesday. Been a strength coach, offensive coordinator, Line coach, Defensive corners coach and head coach.
> 
> Now it's time to do something new and different. I'm excited to see what lies ahead in the road of life.
> 
> ...



this sounds awesome too.  I would love to take my football fanatic cravings to the next level and coach.


----------



## 63Vette (Apr 26, 2013)

trim said:


> this sounds awesome too.  I would love to take my football fanatic cravings to the next level and coach.



You rubbing it in Trim? lol ouch bro..... 

Respect,
Vette


----------



## StoliFTW (Apr 26, 2013)

this 300 million dollar yacht. 

the owner of the yacht is the shareholder for whom i work for.

http://www.superyachts.com/motor-yacht-4379/serene-photos.htm


----------



## StoliFTW (Apr 26, 2013)

StoliFTW said:


> this 300 million dollar yacht.
> 
> the owner of the yacht is the shareholder for whom i work for.
> 
> http://www.superyachts.com/motor-yacht-4379/serene-photos.htm



lmao. i need 2 learn to read - just got back from the gym and still pumped.. 

job -- um, i'd like to be a life guard. seems they always get to lounge in the sun..


----------



## JOMO (Apr 26, 2013)

That Yacht is insane Stoli! Neon lights on that beast. They should make an all black one!

I want to be a restaurant owner. Maybe sometime work my way into real estate later down the road.


----------



## trim (Apr 26, 2013)

63Vette said:


> You rubbing it in Trim? lol ouch bro.....
> 
> Respect,
> Vette



sorry! didnt mean it like that.


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 26, 2013)

JOMO said:


> That Yacht is insane Stoli! Neon lights on that beast. They should make an all black one!
> 
> I want to be a restaurant owner. Maybe sometime work my way into real estate later down the road.



I have a buddy in Atlanta and uncle in Ft Lauderdale, and that is all they ever did/do.....


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 26, 2013)

I used to work the bar back in the day in Hilton Head SC, to pay for college.  It was a outdoor bar, wouldn't mind doing that again.


----------



## Mr P (Apr 26, 2013)

63Vette said:


> I have always wanted to do this... always. I love to drive and I love to be alone with my thoughts and some good music.
> 
> I worry I may be too old but I think I am going to look in to it. Any suggestions on how best to get started?
> 
> ...



are you experiance with an eighteen wheeler?


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 26, 2013)

Def would own a gym (not manage it, but own it and do some PT work as well).


----------



## RISE (Apr 26, 2013)

63Vette said:


> Just finished 25 years of coaching my friend. Got my walking papers Tuesday. Been a strength coach, offensive coordinator, Line coach, Defensive corners coach and head coach. (Coached both High School and College.)
> 
> Now it's time to do something new and different. I'm excited to see what lies ahead in the road of life.
> 
> ...



Go get my STL Rams jacked and ready to dominate!!


----------



## HammerT1 (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm in the position where I got to figure it all out when the new doc finaly gets my pain and mobility issues at times  all sqaured away. Lot of things I can't do anymore which is sad but it is also refreshing to know I can choose all over again with and a strange feeling at the same  time. Line being a kid all over agin trying to deicde hmm what to do with my life. Booby inpsector would be fun


----------



## 63Vette (Apr 27, 2013)

Mr P said:


> are you experiance with an eighteen wheeler?



No brother, never drove one in my ice. Drove a deuce and a half some in the military, drove a bus full of ball players 100 times, and I do have a CDL but I'm sure I need additional endorsements. 

I just turned 55, do you think I could get a job driving after taking a course or two?

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## 63Vette (Apr 27, 2013)

HammerT1 said:


> I'm in the position where I got to figure it all out when the new doc finaly gets my pain and mobility issues at times  all sqaured away. Lot of things I can't do anymore which is sad but it is also refreshing to know I can choose all over again with and a strange feeling at the same  time. Line being a kid all over agin trying to deicde hmm what to do with my life. Booby inpsector would be fun



Brother, I am not even remotely worried. I get to pick all over again too...and this time drop the ties and pressure lol..... you said it perfectly, I feel like a kid in a candy store and by the way I still get my retirement when I turn 60 from my current employer so I basically have four and a half years to go make shit happen and then I never have to work again after that if I don;t want to.

Best of luck brother... change is exciting and we are going to kick ass!

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## HammerT1 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks and good luck to you.
    That's the only none worry I don't have  is the pay check. The injury got me retired so I got a steady income. Not what it used to be, but considering all the people I know getting pinked slipped 2 and three times thabks to Obama care or economy I'm glad I have the safty net. I'm putting a machine shop in garage too so worst case it will be more then a hobby.  I am not too old enough where I will get the he's too old bit for some of thing I want to do. 
   Funny though, I read about people making a living off suing companies for bogus injuries  and hell even senators have sued over stupid injures. I am still wondering where my pay day is. oh  it aint comming they made sure they exempted us from that.
 I was in a bad place over that shit for a long time but damn I think the trt has really made a diffence out of the blue in my attitude. I needed it too.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 27, 2013)

I would just do art. I love graffiti and did a ton of illegal pieces in LA when I lived there. And no I'm not talking about the ghetto ass gang graffiti. I'm talking art. I love art in general but graffiti was my passion. Definitely lost that fire moving back here and getting busy with life.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 27, 2013)

Money must not matter much to me b/c I don't make shit  If I could do anything though I would like to be a counselor. I like to help people see how great life can be, I have a amazing outlook on life and to show people the light makes me so happy to see them secure. I always say positivity controls my life and brings me the things that are important to me safety security happiness and love if I have those core things then nothing else matters b/c everything falls into those categories. I  love to enlarge my territory and make a  difference in someone else's life


----------



## Georgia (Apr 27, 2013)

I would say something fun...like play baseball for a living or golf for a living.

No let's go with golf. Getting paid to spend time on the best, most gorgeous courses in the world...as well as much much more.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 27, 2013)

Youve got a gift.  Your an excellent motivator and coach.  No reason not to continue without the restrictions of Admin or Mgrs.  We give alot of well deserved guff to personal trainers on here.  

That said, My neighbor and his wife have a private fitness facility.  He rented a nice facility about 1500 sq ft for like $2000.00 month.  Leased the eqpt $1000.00 month got advertisements on signs and such then he  train professionals that have the money to demand someone just like you to make them big or thin.  Hourly rates in excess of $70.00 per hour for private training and advice (this includes diet and sups which he sells too).  120.00 per month min. Done by appt only and no more than 3 in the gym at a time.   Its the samething you do on SI Vette.  Your smart enough to get paid and be happy.  You deserve it. 

Whatever you do youll be sucessfull.  Were pulling for you.  Good luck.


----------



## Times Roman (Apr 27, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> I would just do art. I love graffiti and did a ton of illegal pieces in LA when I lived there. And no I'm not talking about the ghetto ass gang graffiti. I'm talking art. I love art in general but graffiti was my passion. Definitely lost that fire moving back here and getting busy with life.



If money didn't matter....................?

I'd retire.  Travel on the harley.  Chase some tail on the down low.  Live out of cheap motels and spend way ttoo much time in the gym.

Why would I work for someone else just to fatten their pockets?


----------



## Mr P (Apr 27, 2013)

63Vette said:


> No brother, never drove one in my ice. Drove a deuce and a half some in the military, drove a bus full of ball players 100 times, and I do have a CDL but I'm sure I need additional endorsements.
> 
> I just turned 55, do you think I could get a job driving after taking a course or two?
> 
> ...



well the good thing is you have experience with busses you know your air break system,endorsement double & triple would help alot for long haul it means you can take 3 trailers 53' & pay is better, 55 years old is perfect, upgrade your CDL license class B with P to an A license,  go to a CDL school 40 hrs is all u need,with the license in hand then go apply at a good company there is a bunch of them two that run through my mind are Raven or great wide,once they test you out on a drive they will set you up with a first driver he will help you out and guide you untill you can handle it own your own, you can always buy your truck and trailer and get a good broker like mine Chrobinson the pay is really good and your on your own you are the boss


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 27, 2013)

A consultant...because that means you can do whatever the fuck you want.. help PFM write his new rant.. help Georgia manage his Gentleman's Club.. help Bundy....do whatever Bundy does in his spare time


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 27, 2013)

I actually like what I do now actually love it.  It's hard to imagine me as a chemist cause I can't type for shit. I got a class a water treatment plant operators license. Clas a is putting out over 50 million gallons of water a day. They let me play with fire so I'm cool with rhat.  I actually wouldn't mind being a pt. I may actually do that.


----------



## Hero Swole (Apr 27, 2013)

...space pirate ....jk

im happy with any of these:

id live in a boat and travel the seas

frontman in a hair metal band 

pro bodybuilder

barbarian

work in a non profit organization dedicated to helping kids and teens with whatever issues.


----------

